# Modern day Heros



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

School replaces 'hall of heroes' murals honoring Mother Teresa, others with Oprah, J.K. Rowling | Fox News

So this school has replaces their Hall Of Heroes murals with JK Rowling, Obama, Oprah, Walt Disney.
Instead of Mother Theresa, Ghandi, astronauts, etc.

Please folks - homeschool your kids.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Did Obama make the cut?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

"As for President Obama – well he shows the children encouragement, Hoff said."

Encouragement to be what? A liar? Looter?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Did Obama make the cut?


Of course he made the cut.

I wonder how long until a kid paints a bullet hole on his forehead and gets arrested for making terroristic threats?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bad Inor, baaaddd Inor. Wish I had asked that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The King of Entitlements



MrsInor said:


> "As for President Obama - well he shows the children encouragement, Hoff said."
> 
> Encouragement to be what? A liar? Looter?


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> School replaces 'hall of heroes' murals honoring Mother Teresa, others with Oprah, J.K. Rowling | Fox News
> 
> So this school has replaces their Hall Of Heroes murals with JK Rowling, Obama, Oprah, Walt Disney.
> Instead of Mother Theresa, Ghandi, astronauts, etc.
> ...


Nononononononono! Don't even get me started!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Bad Inor, baaaddd Inor. Wish I had asked that.


I am serious as a heart attack. You know it is going to happen.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Follows right along with the Maryland (?) school board that wimped out to the muslims.

Muslims wanted a couple of days to honor their so called prophet.

School board didn't have the intestinal fortitude to tell them to pound sand.

Instead they rolled over and eliminated Christmas and Easter holidays, . . . re-naming them to conform to non-religious days off.

I'm beginning to think there is not even one collective backbone in the entire force of elected people.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

So is the world we live in today, to gain control of a people, start by brainwashing their children.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Wonder who the music and arts hall gets?Miley Cyrus,Lady Gaga,Carrot top and Prince?LOL

Brainwashing is exactly what this is.Forced tolerance,nothing less.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just when you think our "educators" couldn't possibly do something even more stupid, they come and show us just how much we underestimate their capacity for idiocy.


----------

